#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-12
<jticket> Is there a shortcut to start orca after boot
<damian___> Ubuntu MATE rocking on PowerPC Mac Mini G4
<randall> awesome
<thad> just installed Ubuntu Mate.  After each reboot however, I notice that it keeps trying to find a usb3 port or something that is not there ? how do I remove that ?
<thad> or how do I show that log ?
<RyanKin> I think this is right, if I want to switch from Xubuntu to Ubuntu Mate, is it "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop"?
<ouroumov> RyanKin: sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-desktop ubuntu-mate-core
<RyanKin> I noticed in synaptic a mate-desktop and I just wanted to be sure. Thank you ouroumov
<antonio__> hola alguine que me pueda ayudar a solucionar el problema que tengo del wifi???
<antonio__> con ubuntu mate
<rthornton> On Saturday, i did something very dumb with the 'disks' software and confused myself on which disk i was editing!  I ended up trashing my main disk and had to restore the OS;  I was using the Mate 16.04 (everyting worked) to trying 16.10, where everything does not work, including, but probably not limited to RStudio, and Samba.  I simply could not get Samba to connect to my internal cloud;  Last night, I went back
<rthornton> to 16.04;  everything is now cool!  I guess the moral is to stick with LTS versions only?
<pedmoichrsandiam> hubo un tomate
<DarkPsydeLord> ??? what?
<DarkPsydeLord> we had tomatos yes
<mate|74135> hello, I can t   install a printer hp deskjet d1460 with USB  , detect a d1400 and no conection and no printitng , help me please
<randall> did you make sure you got the right driver?
<hirntot> Guten Abend
<CoderEurope> Anyone about ?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Now that UbuntuMate has adopted GTK3 does that mean that it is effectively Gnome3 or is it still Gnome2 ?
<CoderEurope> ali1234, ping
<CoderEurope> bittin, Hiya - missed you since UOS back a couple of months ago :-)
<ali1234> mate isn't gnome
<CoderEurope> ali1234: Sorry I thought it was forked from gnome 2 ?
<ali1234> it was
<CoderEurope> My question is : Does the term GTK effectively represent which version of Gnome (2 or 3) that GTK runs on ? e.g. Is GTK3 used in gnome 2 at all (?) or only Gnome 3 ?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> gtk is just a library
<CoderEurope> So GTK has nothing to do with the Gnome 2 / 3 version numbering/s ?
<ali1234> not really, no
<CoderEurope> Ahh Ok, thankyou for that.
<CoderEurope> Hope your doing well ali1234 - and I wish you every success with the $2K highjump, that is 2017 bitcoin, Good luck Alistair B :)
<CoderEurope> o/
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-13
<mate|60914> I just wanna say ubuntu-mate is great; I use it on 2 laptops, got my sister, her boyfriend, and two other friends on ubuntu-mate. They love it and haven't thought about going back to Windows. Thanks everyone!!!
<Guest76236> hello?
<Eightynine> Hi. I have no sound. My system doesn't detect HDMI output.
<muni> hi
<halunke> hi
<halunke> ive got a problem with a fresh mate-desktop-installation: after a few hours the system doesnt respond anymore. i get a mate-logo with 4 or 5 circles (like at boottime) and nothing is responding. mouse is dead, not even numlock works
<halunke> i guess the system attempts go go into some king og powersaving mode
<halunke> and that doesnt work.
<halunke> any ideas?
<halunke> king=kind
<lops> Hello all, i need help. I just installed Ubuntu matr 16.04.1 and when trying to use my scarlett solo the device shutdown itself when no audio available, but when i play any audio again it come back, why? it did not happen in ubuntu gnome. Thank you
<mate|34290> Hi anyone home ?
<Burazen> Hello
<mate|34290> i am new
<mate|34290> to this system
<mate|34290> i am getting away from microsoft bull """"
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-14
<msi> how can I install chrome ?
<msi> anyone to help
<randall> chrome? it should be in the software boutique
<randall> hey, newbie question here, if I install mate on a rpi3 and install it in my microwave, how do I get it to make lobster bisque?
<ouroumov_> randall, gotta install redshift ~
<randall> :P
<killer__> haha
<Cael> Anyone around that might knowhow to solve an issue after installation, a PowerPC G5 at Second Stage Yaboot it gives Unknown or Corrupt Filesystem After a clean install?
<ayan_> hi guys
<ayan_> hellp
<ayan_> hello
<cyphermox> Cael: what image did you download for MATE? we had this issue on builds before the release, it should have been fixed since.
<Cael> Sorry i'm in the middle of playing Warframe @cyphermox, 16.10
<Cael> the 15.XX builds never had working Framebuffer or GPU Drivers for my G5.
<greenmanspirit> hey all, I am getting "apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed" when I try to do apt upgrade
<Burazen> did you try to upgrade with apt-get upgrade?
<greenmanspirit> yep
<greenmanspirit> I did upgrade then update
<greenmanspirit> I noticed the problem because the software updater put an error icon in my tray
<Burazen> did you try the other way around? update then upgrade bcs update pulls information about new packages and upgrade, upgrades them.
<greenmanspirit> oops, sorry, thats how I did it. I just typed it backwards here
<greenmanspirit> http://pastebin.com/yPDVsK7K
<cyphermox> Cael: just make sure you use the actual release image from releases.ubuntu.com, and not something you may have downloaded a long time ago, and check that the image you downloaded is complete
<Cael> i grabed it from the Ubuntu MATE Downloads section.
<mate|9674> is xfce more popular than mate (  I wonder ) ?
<mate|9674> anyway I love ubuntu mate
<mate|9674> I keep returning to it - I tried arch for a week but I did not really like it
<mate|9674> ubuntu mate is best
<mate|9674> ubuntu mate team thank you for all the work
<mate|56808> Hello everyone, I'm using a a version of mate compiled against gtk3. Does anyone know how to turn on the scaling factor for 4k screens or if it is even possible?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-15
<greenmanspirit_h> hey all, I posted earlier as greenmanspirit. I am getting the same error with apt-utils "apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed" at home as I am on my workstation.
<greenmanspirit_h> that is when I try to do apt update and apt upgrade
<ouroumov> greenmanspirit_h, hi
<ouroumov> greenmanspirit_h, try and run the "Fixes" from the software boutique (Last icon on the right that looks like a wrench)
<wyclef> Hello?
<wyclef> Is anyone here?
<ouroumov> hi wyclef
<sgtkeebler> hello
<greenmanspirit> ouroumov, fix broken packages worked. What is it doing in the background?
<ouroumov> I think it just calls apt with --fix-broken --fix-missing
<greenmanspirit> cool, I love how ubuntu-mate makes these things very user friendly but I do like to know the command line for if I have to ssh in. Thanks ouroumov!
<ouroumov> yw
<ultimate> helooo
<mate|75804> Hello, has someone successfully installed the latest version from live cd of ubuntu mate on a G4 MDD ppc?
<mate|75804> I am getting a freeze at or before the welcome screen on boot
<ouroumov> hello mate|75804
<ouroumov> mate|75804, maybe ask on the forums?
<khw> In 16.04 I'm having to new bugs.  Pressing ^E in gvim to scroll down can freeze the screen and keyboard.  I haven't figured out any thing but a power-off to get out of it.
<khw> Also, the window manager gets confused about what's on top; the work-around is to cycle through the windows with Alt-Tab.
<maycol> hello
<altin_> AltiN
<omegaeclipse> Good day
<omegaeclipse> I have had an issue with my machine, it kept saying firefox couldn't find the server on every site other than a couple. My internet is fine
<omegaeclipse> I have avoided dangerous sites mostly but I don't know much about linux. I turned it off and turned it back on
<master> hi there!
<Guest50082> I am from Brazil
<Guest50082> I am leaving now
<Guest50082> Bye
<ubuntumatem> helo
<ubuntumatem> Hello
<xzavior> hi
<xzavior> im new here
<xzavior> whell see ya updateing
<DarkPsydeLord> woot?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-16
<mate|87577> Hi folks
<mate|87577> Quick question, please bear with me
<mate|87577> Is 16.10 being actively developed/ported to Raspberry Pi? :-)
<xzavior> hi
<xzavior> looks like i am the onley one here
<xzavior> is this HexChat is for online chat
<xzavior> afk
<xzavior> hi
<mate-fan1> HI all need some advice, how do u keep plank on startup apps or appear on boot?
<mate-fan1> tried startup apps but couldnt get plank in there
<mate-fan1> nvm ,Found out how to keep plank on start up, just tried startup apps and put "plank" on all three brackets
<shen_> shen_
<shen_> shen_ i
<ceegee> hi
<ceegee> is there a way to order the starter symbols in the bar on the top in a grid (in german its called "raster")?
<tiger__> hi
<tiger__> i am a new here
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, hi - any news regarding Bountysource? I'm thinking about posting a couple more bounties but I'd rather it'd be as part as a Ubuntu MATE warchest or somesuch.
<suraj> hello all
<mate|26557> anyone have experience booting ubunto mate from CD on PPC mac successfully? i've tried boot only-ubiquity and just boot and it always freezes on the welcome screen
<Akuli> i have, but i don't think it was ubuntu mate
<Akuli> how much ram do you have?
<mate|26557> its a G4 MDD and maxed out. So probably 2gb? I'm not sure how much ram that comp held
<mate|26557> yea 2gb
<mate|26557> maybe ubuntu mate isn't the best for this system. what build would u suggest?
<Akuli> i have a really old imac g3 with 256mb
<Akuli> runs great with ubuntu and no gui, ubuntu mate runs just fine on 2gb
<Akuli> i installed ubuntu from a mini.iso, it was pretty straight-forward
<mate|26557> from a CD?
<mate|26557> i am really having a hard time troubleshooting what the problem is
<mate|26557> it freezes at the welcome screen, or it frees at the install (superuser) screen.
<mate|26557> i was trying to boot from a usb stick but was having a hard time booting to it from open firmware. so i'm back trying the CD thang
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> yeah i burned the mini.iso to a cd and booted from it and installed, everything worked great
<mate|26557> hmmm is right
<mate|26557> is there a way to yaboot in a way that will display some log so when it freezes i can see whats up?
<Akuli> sounds like its getting past yaboot to me
<mate|26557> yea. it gets to the desktop. usually i can roll over an icon or something for a second or two, maybe even open a folder if i'm quick but once welcome screen gets ready to pop it just freezes
<Akuli> then its not a yaboot problem :)
<mate|26557> is there a way to yaboot it and have the welcome screen not pop up/?
<Akuli> uninstall lightdm and run without the gui?
<Akuli> hey now i know whats wrong
<mate|26557> what
<Akuli> graphics drivers
<Akuli> getting my Xorg.conf right was kind of a pain on my g3
<mate|26557> how would you remedy this
<Akuli> i think i found a nice ubuntu howto somewhere
<Akuli> lets see if i can find it
<Akuli> i believe i got some of the stuff i put in xorg.conf from here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<Akuli> but before we can get there we need to get ubuntu installed...
<Akuli> i recommend mini.iso for that, then just install the gui world with apt-get
<mate|26557> can you link me to mini.iso?
<Akuli> they seem to call it network installer https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<mate|26557> i dont want these? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A32-bit_PowerPC_.28ppc.29.2A.2A
<Akuli> i think they point to same things
<mate|26557> is G4 MDD ppc or ppc64
<Akuli> i don't know
<mate|26557> i'm gonna guess its 32
<mate|26557> i think the G5s were 64
<Akuli> im feeling like that too
<Akuli> actually i don't remember where i looked up that mine is g3
<mate|26557> thanks for yourhelp. how can i find you again if i need more
<Akuli> i'm sometimes here
<Akuli> when i'm not you can leave me a memo
<mate|26557> how
<Akuli> /msg memoserv send Akuli hello there how are you doing
<mate|26557> ok thanks! hope this gets me somewhere
<Akuli> ok :)
<Akuli> do users need to be registered to leave memos? i don't think so
<angel_> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-17
<swift110> hey
<Grant> Hey yo
<Guest92229> Weird
<mate|Grant> hey folks
<lean_> hi
<lin4me> hello all
<lin4me> on 16.10 mate and having a samba issue.  Keep getting a timeout issue when looking for windows 7 shares on the network.  I do not have this issue in Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1. Is anyone else having this type of issue?
<swapan> bluetooth is not working
<SuperEngineer> have you tried brushing or going to the dentist?
<SuperEngineer> or giving appropriate extra info even?
<SuperEngineer> or staying on a channel long enough to recieve an answer instead of being a troll
<venicio> i'M JUST TASTING IT. THANKS ANYWAY.
<awesome> hi
<Guest62814> software won't dl, plz help
#ubuntu-mate 2016-12-18
<randall> can't get the computer to come on when the power goes out, plz help
<ouroumov_> randall, don't understand
<ubuntu-mate> NickServ
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> i need hel pwith raspberry pi ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> i keep getting errors
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> i need help with pi 3 ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> ??
<ubuntu-mate> anyone
<ubuntu-mate> no?
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<\9> please post exactly what you're trying to do and what exact errors you are getting
<\9> if there are multiple lines of errors then please use a paste service such as https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<kubuntu_martin> Hello, can I post links?
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: like?
<kubuntu_martin> I want to know if I can theme Ubuntu Mate like SparkyLinux, I would post a link to a YouTube video
<kubuntu_martin> pavlushka: Sorry, is that how you tag people? I'm new here
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: Sorry, what do you mean by tagging? like addressing?
<kubuntu_martin> Yeah, thats what I meant, because what you are writing to me is colored red
<kubuntu_martin> pavlushka: I guess I have to address you, right?
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: ha ha ha, I am almost command-line based, dont care much about themes, So has little experience on themes and modifying, but you can post the youtube link I guess if that helps :)
<kubuntu_martin> pavlushka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRIT3pDSDco, that's how it looks, I don't really like the default ubuntu look
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: I guess that is almost a lxde based :)
<kubuntu_martin> pavlushka: Yeah that's right, do you happen to know where I can find the icons?
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: you can also have that in lubuntu-desktop by "sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop" :)
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: or just lxde
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: have you tried changing the background by right-clinking on the desktop?
<pavlushka> karlthane: there, go to the themes tab, you can modify/customize, install, or download from online following the given link there, you can give those a shot :)
<pavlushka> kubuntu_martin: ^
<pavlushka> karlthane: sorry, wrong ping.
<kubuntu_martin> pavlushka: I think I prefer mate because it is based on Gnome. And no I haven't, but the background isn't an issue. Thanks for your suggestions, I guess I will install Ubuntu Mate now :)
<majo_> hi
<Akuli> hi
<rorsach> hi all : question - has anyone been using chromium on ubuntu-mate inside of a virtualbox?
<rorsach> I'm having problems related to 3d accelleration and wondering if anyone has a useful tip outside of what I found through Google search
<rorsach> :)
<rorsach> have go to - have a good day
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-11
<mate|22788> Hi quick question - Does anyone know how good windowed 3D performance in mate on 17.10 and 18.04 is compared to kwin which seems to be the fastest WM
<basilarchia> what kind of performance issues? It seems to be working excellently for me
<basilarchia> try something like tuxracer to see if 3D is working correctly
<ali1234> it depends a lot on which video card/driver you use
<ali1234> in my experience kwin is terrible with nvidia and just about anything else works better
<mate|22788> kde is super fast but the bugs are a pain, if mate's perf is better and does not mess up qt apps ill switch, long ago mate was kinda messy with it but if it's fine now...
<ali1234> qt apps run better under gtk apps than gtk apps do under kde
<ali1234> qt apps run better under gtk desktops than gtk apps do under kde*
<mate|22788> is it possible to make ZFS my home partition? I know it's possible with XFS and btrfs
<mate26> ciao ragazzi qualcuno parla italiano, ho bisogno di una mano a installare aceplayer mi potreste aiutare?
<alkisg> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mate26> thanks you
<TaZeR> i just saw Martin Wimpress posted here: https://flexion.org/posts/2013-01-microsoft-office-on-arch-linux-and-ubuntu/
<TaZeR> is this the same as our Martin?
<alkisg> Yes that's his blog
<TaZeR> cool i am following the guide to install office 2010
<alkisg> AFAIK the latest wine support office 2016 out of the box, doesn't it?
<TaZeR> theres a regression bug with the latest: https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44036
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 44036 in msi "Multiple installers fail after 86bc556f9fd4a964cbaa66bc1fd67e4603ecd450 (affects MS Office 2010, Notation Composer 3)" [Major,New]
<TaZeR> im having to install an older version right now, i havnt got it working yet
<alkisg> That's 2010, what I heard was about 2016
<TaZeR> hmm im not sure, ill have to look into it
<alkisg> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=CrossOver-17.0-Released
<alkisg> The main problem is getting office installed for all users, instead of per-user
<alkisg> Having to install it e.g. 1000 times gets tiresome soon :)
<TaZeR> not a big deal for me, i hope ican get it working this woudl be very nice
<TaZeR> i hope crossover isnt that paid one
<alkisg> Yes it is, it's how many wine devs get to actually make money and continue its development
<alkisg> So the changes end up in wine eventually
<TaZeR> is it possible to run it without the crossover?
<TaZeR> no way im paying for it
<alkisg> You don't pay for ms office? How?!
<TaZeR> for the crossover program i mean
<alkisg> Ah, you only pay for proprietary programs, not open source ones, got it :D
<alkisg> MS wins again :D
<alkisg> OK seriously, wine should run it too, but a very new version of it
<alkisg> Older wine versions => older office versions
<bharat> hello
<Kital_Dangerous> Hey I'm having issues with getting nvidia drivers to work on an HP Zbook G3 with Ubuntu Mate does anyone have any solutions I could try.
<diogenes_> how you installed?
<Kital_Dangerous> well i've tried downloading from nvidia's website ive tried apt install nvidia-current ive done the additional drivers from the menus in mate
<diogenes_> and what result did you get/.
<Kital_Dangerous> and ive done all from a fresh mate install
<Kital_Dangerous> im having issues with open gl
<diogenes_> did it actually install or not?
<Kital_Dangerous> kind of...
<Kital_Dangerous> i get the nvidia x server settings application but there are no options inside
<diogenes_> Kital_Dangerous, run: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3 | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<Kital_Dangerous> http://termbin.com/psd6
<diogenes_> Kital_Dangerous, it means that you've got optimus nvidia
<Kital_Dangerous> yeah ive tried turning hybrid graphics off in the bios to force it to use the Nvidia card but still had issues
<diogenes_> Kital_Dangerous, run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> link here
<Kital_Dangerous> http://termbin.com/kija
<Kital_Dangerous> so it looks like its using the intigrated right now which is probably because i turned hybrid graphics back on in the bios to see if that would solve the issue yesterday
<diogenes_> yeah, from what I see,  you can use your nvidia only with bumblebee
<Kital_Dangerous> ok ill try grabbing bumblebee realy quick then
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> but it needs a lot of configuration and tweaking around
<Kital_Dangerous> yeah thats ok
<Kital_Dangerous> ill be poking around in it for awhile im sure
<diogenes_> ok
<Kital_Dangerous> thanks diogenes
<diogenes_> yw
<Kital_Dangerous> diogenes_ any reason to use bumblebee over nvidia-prime that you know of
<Kital_Dangerous> other than it seems like prime is not so much on the fly as bumblebee
<diogenes_> Kital_Dangerous, power saving, better rendering of simple graphic tasks, many features that are available only with integrated intel graphic
<diogenes_> that's also the logic behind optimus technology
<Kital_Dangerous> thats fair lol
<diogenes_> Kital_Dangerous, using prime, you don't get any advantages from optimus, just money in vain
<Kital_Dangerous> ok ill be back later
<diogenes_> ok
<alfialf_> hallo bin neu hier ist jemand da
<alfialf__> ich brauche hilfe ist jemand hier
<qwererfrrthyty> U-Mate Pi2 16.04/17.10 PC ->router->Nas Openmediavault https://www.dropbox.com/s/n5srkofbw1j4jtq/NAS.zip?dl=0 Who knows what to do to be able to read NFS from a NAS connected to the U-Mate. Using OPV-SSH access have.
<qwererfrrthyty> For many years there have been i see this in Linux (Ubuntu's versions) with version 15 and 17 or problems only with Openmediavault (Debian). I using only Openmediavault NAS?
<qwererfrrthyty> 15 - 17
<qwererfrrthyty> windows ok
<qwererfrrthyty> For many years there have been i see this in Linux (Ubuntu's versions) with version 15 and 17 or problems only with Openmediavault (Debian)? I using only Openmediavault NAS.
<PlainDave> I'm wondering if there's anything I can do about this problem - Ubuntu-MATE 16.04 locks up every day or two. I try Ctrl+Alt+Del, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, and Ctrl+Alt+Esc, but nothing works to reboot it. I have to hold down my power button for 5 secs to reboot. Any help would be appreciated.
<PlainDave> Oh, I have 4GB RAM and Core i3 cpu.
<qwererfrrthyty> Computer freezes? And you have to do a reset?
<PlainDave> qwererfrrthyty, yeah
<qwererfrrthyty> AMD APU 4gb RAM real PC and virtual machine 2gb U-mate 17.10. I have it and i think this when no free memory and pc freezes, but i not sure on 100%. I see this on real PC and Virtual Machine. Look this video. https://www.dropbox.com/s/clhe4v15m8pq2f9/Untitled%202017-12-02%2005-51-29_Xv
<Nathan> have you tested it out on any other distro?
<Nathan> or does this only happen on ubuntu mate?
<qwererfrrthyty> I wrote about it here + video file
<qwererfrrthyty> video because en is not my language to translate is inconvenient
<qwererfrrthyty> have you tested it out on any other distro? I or <PlainDave>
<Nathan> either
<basilarchia> PlainDave, do you get video corruption or funny looking text at all when you boot? Do you have AMD video?
<basilarchia> I had a box locking up a similar way and upgraded the video and it has been more stable for the last week. (that could just be coincidence of course)
<qwererfrrthyty> I see this on Virtual machine host Windows Guest Lubuntu 17.10 once or 2
<Nathan> I've got an old dell running ubuntu mate that hasn't been shutdown for weeks now
<basilarchia> woops, I meant to say I upgraded the kernel, not the video.
<qwererfrrthyty> i know on 100% on vm guest when freezes vm used 100% HDD and big read until I close (turn off the virtual machine). I'm not sure but it looks that way and on a real PC c U. M. Since I hear this moment of intense sound of the HDD.
<qwererfrrthyty> i know on 100% on vm guest when freezes, vm use 100% HDD and big read until I close (turn off the virtual machine). I'm not sure but it looks that way and on a real PC c U. M. Since I hear this moment of intense sound of the HDD.
<qwererfrrthyty> i use zram
<qwererfrrthyty> Everywhere zram
<qwererfrrthyty> btrfs
<qwererfrrthyty> most of the memory is used the browser
<qwererfrrthyty> firefox
<qwererfrrthyty> if the video quality is bad in the dropbox player download the file and view on PC,video quality is good.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-12
<qwererfrrthyty> swap partition
<PlainDave> qwererfrrthyty, Sorry I'm just now getting back to ya. U-MATE is the only one that locks up. I have Xubuntu on another partition.
<PlainDave> and no problem
<PlainDave> basilarchia, No video corruption or funny looking text at all when i boot.
<qwererfrrthyty> I have Windows XP on another partition and it does not frizes )))
<qwererfrrthyty> why U.M frizes idont know
<qwererfrrthyty> freezes
<qwererfrrthyty> The GRUB loader is not confortable loader. I formatted the empty partition from Windows and grub already writes an error and cannot load any OS. I had to use USB iso to delete the formatted partition, to have GRUB working again.
<qwererfrrthyty> grub2
<qwererfrrthyty> not comfortable
<basilarchia> PlainDave, then it's hard to debug. You would have to setup something to catch the kernel parameters. Unfortunately, this is hard (a serial connection or a USB serial connection & another machine)
<basilarchia> because it could simply be your memory is defective and is corrupting things. There are lots of reasons for it to crash, but on an older machine, that might be the problem
<basilarchia> unfortunately there are not super easy ways of configuring a kernel from the GUI to set it to send the kernel messages out to another box (that I know about) and I don't have a good webpage to point you to for how to do that
<qwererfrrthyty> Empty partition (no file system)
<basilarchia> it's a common problem you are having, so I hope there is some effort to help new users debug that kind of instability in the future
<PlainDave> basilarchia, Okay. I don't have an older machine, but a cheaper Dell with low resources. Like I say, Xfce runs flawlessly, but I love Ubuntu Mate.
<basilarchia> Interesting. you will have to find a way to capture the kernel panic. You will need another machine hooked up to it. If you can ssh into it, that is a start. maybe the GUI is just crashing but the linux kernel is running fine.
<PlainDave> Okay. Is there a way to reload MATE without rebooting?
<PlainDave> I didn't mention that I'm running the 64-bit version. Maybe I should switch to the 32-bit?
<qwererfrrthyty> when connected the NAS to any Ubuntu will read the NFS file system. The HDD from the NAS to Browse the network see, but can't read the file system?
<qwererfrrthyty> U-Mate Pi2 16.04/17.10 PC ->router->Nas Openmediavault https://www.dropbox.com/s/n5srkofbw1j4jtq/NAS.zip?dl=0 Who knows what to do to be able to read NFS from a NAS connected to the U-Mate. Using OPV-SSH access have.
<qwererfrrthyty> when connected the NAS to any Ubuntu will read the NFS file system?
<my> ola
<my> pt?
<my> ajuda
<Nathan> pt?
<my> sim
<Nathan> spam?
<my> no
<my> portugues
<my> ok i see
<my> pls help
<my> i need speak eng here
<my> natman
<my> natham
<my> help
<my> my wifi antena is very week signal
<my> help
<Nathan> get a better access point with a stronger signal?
<my> no
<my> i have RTL8187SE
<my> with kernel 4,10
<my> im now em linus and i wat lern ,,help my pls
<my> linux
<Nathan> if you have a weak wifi signal, move closer to the access point to get a stronger signal
<my> how
<my> i kent do this
<my> im in the work
<my> but em win have fool signal
<my> explai
<Nathan> can't explain that
<my> ok its from drivers bether em windows
<my> i neeed any driver good for theat
<dany1977> help
<Nathan> still the same issue dany1977?
<dany1977> yes
<dany1977> im my
<Nathan> yep
<dany1977> help RTL8187SE
<dany1977> kernel 4.10
<dany1977> em wind its ok but here its weak
<qwererfrrthyty> if install f2fs-tools, libf2fs0, copy files with SD card, format SD card for f2fs, copy files in SD card. U Mate for Pi will start?
<dany197666666> i have RTL8187SE
<dany197666666> em wind its ok
<dany197666666>  but here im weak segnal
<qwererfrrthyty> fat partition not del and format format only ext4 partition
<qwererfrrthyty> 16.04 the latest version for arm32? More will not be?
<starsearch> hello earth
<starsearch> what do you all use MATE for? I am enjoying the throwback desktop feel
<y0sh> i just had a update yesterday and today i restarted my computer now the screen goes black after some idle time. I have screen savers off and power function set to never shut off. Anyone have a clue what else i can try
<diogenes_> y0sh, after what amount of time it goes black?
<y0sh> havent check that yet been away but each time i come back the screens are black.
<y0sh> i need to set a timer and just wait and see
<diogenes_> run: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<y0sh> i dont have a xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> then run: ls /etc/X11 | nc termbin.com 9999
<y0sh> http://termbin.com/oqgl
<diogenes_> ok let's try a trick if you want
<y0sh> sure
<diogenes_> run: sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<y0sh> done
<diogenes_> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-monitor.conf
<y0sh> ok
<diogenes_> run: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }' >$HOME/xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> oh sorry, run only: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }' >$HOME/xrandr
<y0sh> done
<diogenes_> ehh again, it was from an older script, run this: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }'
<diogenes_> and paste here the output
<y0sh> HDMI-0
<y0sh> DVI-0
<diogenes_> you got two outputs?
<y0sh> yes
<diogenes_> you got two monitors?
<y0sh> yes
<diogenes_> ok wait
<y0sh> msg diogenes_ have to run and get the kids from school will be back in about 10 minutes
<diogenes_> ok
<y0sh> back
<diogenes_> y0sh, gksu pluma /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-monitor.conf
<y0sh> done
<diogenes_> do you have a blank file opened?
<y0sh> yup
<diogenes_> now paste this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26172205/
<y0sh> pasted and saved
<diogenes_> save the file and here is the thing, this trick works with a single monitor, I've never tried it with multiple monitors, so in case you reboot and you get a black screen then
<diogenes_> remember
<diogenes_> you must run: sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<diogenes_> and reboot again
<y0sh> ok thanks
<diogenes_> of course you must run it in a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<diogenes_> now go ahead and reboot and see if it works
<y0sh> ok going to reboot will let you know
<diogenes_> ok
<y0sh> stayed at a black screen for a few minutes then finished loading
<diogenes_> ok so it booted fine
<y0sh> yes
<diogenes_> now all you need is to wait and see
<diogenes_> 1800 means that it will go blank in half an hour
<y0sh> ok thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<mate|98592> what do I type in the terminal to access hplip-gui?
<mate|98592> never mind figure it out
<qwererfrrthyty> caja FTP does not understand Russian words in CP1251 ��������� ��������.txt Текстовый документ.txt
<Nathan> a ploy to stop them russian hackers :P
<qwererfrrthyty> No ))) in Win XP RU CP1251
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-13
<qwererfrrthyty> https://screenshots.firefox.com/mDpsvsRZw9QmmhoY/null
<qwererfrrthyty> ftp server in win xp
<qwererfrrthyty> ru
<taha> Hello
<taha> I have a problem, when I start my computer I have a black screen
<taha> To have my screen back I need to plug a screen via HDMI
<taha> Have you got the issue before?
<taha> Yesterday I used the screen I unpluged the HDMI cable while the computer was ON and got my laptop screen back
<TaZeR> ubuntu-mate is a personal friend of mine :)
<ubmt> at age of 30,i am starting to learn programming,what a sham
<ubuntu-mate> I have ubuntu mate on a thumb drive and wish to install it on my notebook. My notebook is dual booted with Windows 7 Starter and Ubuntu 14.  How do I add application software which is presently running on Ubuntu 14 to run on Mate/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-14
<Johnjay> hey I have ubuntu-mate on the rpi3 and it's crashing
<Johnjay> halp.
<Johnjay> Xorg is crashing I mean. and i'm not sure how to fix it
<alessandro_> how to get alwais updated from my accounts?
<alessandro_> I mean Mail chat...
<alessandro_> on ubuntu we have the "accouts on line" here what do we have?
<alessandro_> second step is it better Geary or Thunderbird?
<alessandro_> sorry but this is the first time i use Mate and i can't see any option
<alessandro_> i would like to set mate for my doughter
<alessandro_> tnks!
<alessandro_> no one there?
<alessandro_> i think this is the first desertic irc i found
<alessandro_> so sorry & sad i hope to find some support some else where...
<diogenes_> alessandro_, patience is gold
<alessandro_> sure...
<alessandro_> but i got to reach work and i'd would liked to set the pc before she turn back home
<alessandro_> ...my little doughter
<diogenes_> sorry I don't use any mail notifiers, I usually remove them right after system installation, that's why I can't help there, I'm sure here are people who use them, just be patient.
<alessandro_> many tnks... and sorry
<diogenes_> no problem
<alessandro_> i was so frustrated... on the Ubuntu was so easy...
<alessandro_> so i think i'll try again this evening
<diogenes_> alessandro_, you could read this: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/online-accounts/620
<alessandro_> ok !!
<alessandro_> @diogenes tnks
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<diogenes_> by the way
<diogenes_> you could still use mate desktop withing ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<ubuntu-mate> any body there?
<diogenes_> yes
<ubuntu-mate> i have a q
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> if i use ubuntu-mate live dvd and i go on line. can somebody hack my coputer or change the content of the live dvd?
<diogenes_> no
<ubuntu-mate> or get a viruuse
<diogenes_> no
<ubuntu-mate> becuse i removed the hard disk from my computer
<ubuntu-mate> and my dvd is rewritable
<diogenes_> it's ok if you find it better
<ubuntu-mate> ya i found it better
<ubuntu-mate> although im  anew user
<ubuntu-mate> for linux
<diogenes_> this way you're vulnerable
<ubuntu-mate> what do you mean?
<diogenes_> you can't update your system
<ubuntu-mate> aha
<diogenes_> after reboot all the changes are lost
<ubuntu-mate> us it necessary to pdate like windows?
<ubuntu-mate> oh ok
<diogenes_> every piece of software needs security updates
<ubuntu-mate> you mean like windows
<diogenes_> windows is a software too
<diogenes_> a crapware I'd say
<ubuntu-mate> you mean that if i got  update s while using live linux ill loose all of the uupdates after rebuting
<diogenes_> yes
<ubuntu-mate> so if i dont rebute i still have the updates
<diogenes_> you can't even make a new installed application survive reboot
<diogenes_> and magority updates requirre reboot
<ali1234> you can actually
<ali1234> but i can't remember how
<ubuntu-mate> aha .ok
<diogenes_> ali1234, yes but remember it's a thumb drive
<ali1234> yes, with a thumb drive there is a way to install packages permanently
<ali1234> and if you then do an install from the thumb drive, those packages get installed too
<ubuntu-mate> thank you very much diagones for helping
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<ali1234> i once did it accidentally and got nvidia driver installed on a system where it shouldn't
<ali1234> that messed up the graphics real bad
<diogenes_> hehe
<marosg> hello flexiondotorg, do you use any notification applet on mate? I would mainly appreciate it for IRC hilights. I installed indicator-notifications which wasmentioned in your podcast like three weeks ago, but 1.I don't like using unknown ppas 2. it is not very user friendly
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-15
<mate|7250> Anyone install an hp deskjet wireless printer on Ubuntu Mate? Any suggestions where on the Web I could go to learn how?
<mate|6575> hello
<ESO4B-18> hello
<ESO4B-18> bro
<ESO4B-18> are you fucking me
<ESO4B-18> i punchyou the next time
<ESO4B-18> to see
<diogenes_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<diogenes_> we've got offensive language here
<mate|75407> dude1
<scootergrisen> Who can help delete/change language codes on Transifex?
<scootergrisen> For Ubuntu MATE Welcome project
<scootergrisen> There is both "da" and "da_DK" but i only want to have one of them
<pieter> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<pieter> hru
<pieter> new to this
<diogenes_> ok
<Pocket> I am primarily a Ubuntu Mate user, however, I recently installed Solus on a separate partition. It worked great for a few days, but then Ubuntu Mate completely disappeared from my grub menu. I can see it in my file managerbut cannot reinstall. I used a live disc to reinstall and it is not  working either. Any insight is appreciated.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-16
<chen_> Hello
<newtolinux22> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<newtolinux22> i am curious about which distro would be better to run on my specs
<diogenes_> mate is pretty lightweight so it will do good with both high and low specs
<newtolinux22> I have an Intel Celeron N3060 and 4GB of ram, its pretty bad but its all i got
<newtolinux22> should I use mate or lubuntu for my specs?
<coruxo> holas
<newtolinux22> hi
<diogenes_> newtolinux22, what are you using now?
<newtolinux22> celeron n3060 and 4gb of ram
<newtolinux22> pretty low end
<diogenes_> I mean what OS
<coruxo> Iǘe just intalled mate
<newtolinux22> im using mate rn, but i have unity and windows10 on other partitions
<diogenes_> so if you're running mate right now, are you satisfied with the way it works
<newtolinux22> yea so far
<diogenes_> if so, then no need to wonder which you should pick.
<newtolinux22> lubuntu is pretty lightweight and good for my low spec hardware too
<benzmuircroft> how to disable touchpad clicking and scrolling #dangerous (expected behaviour is only to move the mouse)
<benzmuircroft> I keep accidentally clicking and grabbing files and throwing then
<Akuli> i have disabled the whole touchpad in the past
<benzmuircroft> them
<benzmuircroft> i need to be able to move the cursor
<benzmuircroft> its dangerous cause i do sftp
<Akuli> run this command:  synclient -l
<Akuli> it doesn't actually do anything
<Akuli> just shows you a list of stuff you can configure
<benzmuircroft> i tried to edit /etc/X11/xorg.cof.d/50-synaptics.conf but had to rescue the machine with an ubuntu usb
<Akuli> lol synaptics settings are much easier to change
<Akuli> just use synclient
<Akuli> seems like "$ synclient TabButton1=0" disables tapping, but i can still use the mouse buttons and scroll
<benzmuircroft> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<benzmuircroft> Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<benzmuircroft> could not find synclient properties. No synaptics driver loaded
<benzmuircroft> lol
<benzmuircroft> paste is slow
<Akuli> don't paste here, use e.g. dpaste.com
<Akuli> x must be running
<benzmuircroft> ok
<benzmuircroft> synclient TabButton1=0 seems logical but there is the problem also of the drivers and will it persist after reboot?
<Akuli> it does not persist after reboot
<Akuli> how did you run synclient when you got those errors?
<Akuli> synclient -l gives me this http://termbin.com/tjf1
<benzmuircroft> so I tso i think (to make it persist) it should be added to the 50-synaptics.conf copy in etc/X11/xorg.conf.d but I don't know where to put it. I put a similar instruction at the end of the file earlier which cause my system to not boot so I had to go to recue and delete the file
<Akuli> i would just add the command to .profile or something
<benzmuircroft> http://termbin.com/tjf1 interesting!
<benzmuircroft> well it is a new install but it errors saying that no synaptics driver is loaded and everything i have googled has not lead to the drivers. do you have a loaction where they are so i can install whats missing (I did apt-get fix broken something like that cant remember)
<benzmuircroft> fix dist also
<benzmuircroft> no change
<Akuli> i don't know, synclient just works for me
<Akuli> maybe it works on 14.04 but not 16.whateveryouareusing for some reason?
<benzmuircroft> hmm? ok lol ubuntu mate right?
<benzmuircroft> i got the latest stable installed today
<benzmuircroft> maybe i found a new bug?
<benzmuircroft> let me check...
<benzmuircroft> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<Akuli> that's a mate version, not an ubuntu version
<Akuli> anyway, i need to go
<benzmuircroft> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBPvom39DI8
<benzmuircroft> ok thanks for ur help
<Akuli> my synclient comes from a package called xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<benzmuircroft> problem not fixed (maybe a bug!) #SeeThePasteBin
<Akuli> weird
<Akuli> anyway i'll go nw
<Akuli> now
<benzmuircroft> safe dude
#ubuntu-mate 2017-12-17
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<SudoLinux> Hello
<nikita> hi there
<mate|5202> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<mate|5202> where can I find the "boot" script in ubuntu mate? trying to make octoprint start automatically
<mate|5202> I also have near zero knowledge about ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> you can add it to autostart
<mate|5202> let me google that...
<mate|5202> I am running an arm based single board computer here...
<mate|5202> turns out I do not have autostart application installed
<diogenes_> weird
<mate|5202> yes, it is an OS version like for raspberry pi, only the single board computer is korean :)
<mate|5202> found this in init.d
<mate|5202> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYB2y9VyQSE
<mate|5202> Ha, what a great trick with pastebin :)
<mate|5202> sudo pluma /etc/init.d/octoprint
<diogenes_> gksu is better instead of sudo
<diogenes_> in this case
<mate|5202> not familiar with this at all...
<mate|5202> is there a way to figure out why octoprint is not started?
<diogenes_> use sudo when running terminal commands and gksu when opening graphical apps
<diogenes_> try to add the original shortcut to /etc/xdg/autostart
<mate|5202> what is the original shortcut??
<diogenes_> also add it to /home/youruser/https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYB2y9VyQSE
<diogenes_> the shortcut fot octoprint
<mate|5202> sudo cp ~/OctoPrint/scripts/octoprint.init /home/myuser/octoprint
<mate|5202> original: sudo cp ~/OctoPrint/scripts/octoprint.init /etc/init.d/octoprint
<mate|5202> obviously I do not know which shortcut are you talking about...
<diogenes_> did you restart the system?
<mate|5202> yes, you did make my gerbil run a little bit...
<mate|5202> # The init.d script will only run if this variable non-empty.
<mate|5202> OCTOPRINT_USER=pi
<diogenes_> so did it run?
<mate|5202> now, what if octoprint_user does not exsist? the user is for instance "DALEK"?
<mate|5202> not so fast...
<mate|5202> did not add the shortcut yet and did not reboot, as I am writing this conversation on the same machine used to run octoprint...
<mate|5202> just explain
<mate|5202> you said: "also add it to /home/youruser/https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYB2y9VyQSE
<mate|5202> "
<mate|5202> but this can not work, there must be a file to write to or a file to be created (with possibly a known name) and then this init copied to. Correct?
<mate|5202> reeeeeeeeebooooooot
<odroid> hello
<odroid> the octoprint guy...
<odroid> did not work...
<diogenes_> odroid, run: cat /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> tell me if you see any link
<odroid> cat: /etc/xdg/autostart: Is a directory
<odroid> no links...
<diogenes_> oh sorry
<diogenes_> run: ls /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<odroid> ls /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> in terminal
<odroid> http://termbin.com/d1wm
<odroid> so yes, there is a link. what is this and may I click it? :D
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: ls /usr/share/applications | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<odroid> I already did... it is a few lines above, here is the pastebin: https://pastebin.com/pEB7SC8y
<odroid> no, sorry, will do it now
<odroid> http://termbin.com/i4r3
<odroid> my god had no idea this was possible in ubuntu
<diogenes_> ok what is the command that you use to start your octopusthing in normal way?
<odroid> ~/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprint
<odroid> in command line
<odroid> MATE terminal, sorry
<diogenes_> run: cat ~/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprin | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> sorry add a "t"
<diogenes_> cat ~/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprint | nc termbin.com 9999
<odroid> cat: /home/odroid/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprin: No such file or directory
<odroid> cat: /home/odroid/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprin: No such file or directory:)
<diogenes_> ~/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprint <=== is this s script which contains another command or it's a binary?
<odroid> just a second, my fault...
<odroid> http://termbin.com/gmwi
<diogenes_> so you just run in terminal ~/OctoPrint/venv/bin/octoprint and it works right?
<odroid> yes, correct
<diogenes_> ok now
<odroid> it starts the server and I can get to it via browser
<diogenes_> run: touch OctopusPrint.desktop
<odroid> 66% of stuff does not work yet, so no webcam, no slicer, but these will be another topic
<odroid> currently the server is running. Leave it or shut it down?
<diogenes_> leave it
<odroid> nothing happened?
<diogenes_> I know, just tell me done
<diogenes_> now
<diogenes_> run: pluma OctopusPrint.desktop
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> did it open a document?
<odroid> yes, blank document titeld OctopusPrint.desktop
<diogenes_> good
<diogenes_> now open another terminal
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> run: ls /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<odroid> http://termbin.com/o9jf
<diogenes_> do you still have that document opened?
<odroid> yes
<diogenes_> open this link and copy its content to that document: http://termbin.com/so9u
<odroid> pasted
<diogenes_> save the document and close it
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> now in the same terminal that you have just opened the document run: chmod +x OctopusPrint.desktop
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> now run: cp OctopusPrint.desktop $HOME/.local/share/applications
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> now go to the mate menu > internet and see if you find the new shortcut named OctopusPrint
<odroid> confirmed
<diogenes_> now let's test it, shutdown your octopus server and try to open it via the new shortcut
<odroid> let me verify if the server really is stopped
<diogenes_> ok
<odroid> it sensed the server is starting, give it a minute or so... looks good so far
<odroid> started.
<diogenes_> so it works with the shortcut right?
<odroid> correct
<diogenes_> ok now
<diogenes_> run: sudo cp $HOME/.local/share/applications/OctopusPrint.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> run: cp $HOME/.local/share/applications/OctopusPrint.desktop $HOME/.config/autostart
<odroid> done
<diogenes_> run: ls /etc/xdg/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<odroid> http://termbin.com/nd67r
<diogenes_> run: ls $HOME/.config/autostart | nc termbin.com 9999
<odroid> http://termbin.com/gqt7
<diogenes_> go ahead reboot
<odroid> let me just copy and save this goodies
<diogenes_> you gonna have everything in your terminal history anyways, but save it, it's useful
<diogenes_> if you run in the terminal: history
<diogenes_> it will show you everything
<odroid> multiple terminal windows??
<odroid> reebooot
<diogenes_> ok
<odroid_back> hello
<v3k> +i
<odroid_back> I am pleased to say it works!
<diogenes_> odroid_back, ok goot
<diogenes_> good*
<odroid_back> excellent
<diogenes_> fantastic
<odroid_back> would you like a reward?
<diogenes_> don't worry, linux is non-profit
<odroid_back> user support isn't
<diogenes_> it's meant to be free and the support at least from my side will always be like this
<v3k> help
<odroid_back> I bow to you sir.
<v3k> hi ?
<diogenes_> odroid_back, once you've lit your torch up, share the light with others who need it!
<diogenes_> good luck
<odroid_back> thank you and much respect from my side
<diogenes_> you're welcome
<ryan_> just installed ubuntu mate 17.04 on emachine t5212 how to make dvd's play?
<supMATE> I have had to to reinstall Ubuntu MATE 4 times due to really odd bugs. It wouldn't boot at one point, wifi would not work one time only wired(checked, and have all drivers), desktop became corrupted, and then my cursor wouldn't work even after restarting. So far I haven't had to reinstall all day since this morning, but I do not wan't to have to re
<supMATE> install again. Anyone know what's going on?
<supMATE> I should probably put this on AskUbuntu instead of here because I do not think anyone here knows what's going on
 * supMATE 
<ladys574> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DID YOU GUYS KNOW TODAY WAS NIGGERS DAY?? SAY HI TO YOUR FAVORITY NIGGER IN #FREENODE!! quicktalkeh676te.onionqxptt: khw os2mac_ m4t s0ph0s Hobbyboy hggdh DerRaiden dipraw__ M_aD stooj led_ir22 aptanet marosg ryan_ johnc4510 xor ali1234 SynfulAck jlacroix DerRaiden_ ubot9 isaagar el BlackPanx scottASL48 mich1x rymate1234 marlinc BubuIIC palasso Talikk
<ladys574> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DID YOU GUYS KNOW TODAY WAS NIGGERS DAY?? SAY HI TO YOUR FAVORITY NIGGER IN #FREENODE!! quicktalkeh676te.onionfzddt: aptanet rymate1234 cyphermox karjala el ali1234 DerRaiden_ s0ph0s pizzaops sixwheeledbeast isaagar mich1x lord4163 mandje_ ryan_ harald_bl_g AndrzejL M1K4 to ubergoose johnc4510 egos wxl karjala_ m4t BlackPanx Hobbyboy khw Tal
<ryan_> only installed once and updated after all working but playing dvd's
